# Cuban Sandwich



## Alix (Nov 4, 2004)

OK, I have seen a few references to this lately and I am curious enough to try my hand at one. Is there a recipe already on here somewhere? I searched but didn't get one...just means I suck at searching though. Can anyone give me one? Pretty please? I have my sandwich maker at the ready...


----------



## debthecook (Nov 4, 2004)

Have had it a million times, there are variations:

Classic cuban sandwhich

Loaf french or italian bread (no seeds)
sliced ham
sliced roast pork
swiss cheese
sliced round pickles
mayo

VARIATIONS:  Add genoa salami or turkey breast or add mustard.

Cut loaf for a 6 inch sandwhich.  Butter outside of bread;  Layer one half like this: mayo, pickles ham, pork, cheese, mayo.  Cover with other slice, wrap in foil and put on hot grill or press (its not always pressed either) till hot.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Deb, just in time for lunch.


----------

